# Guidesman HID



## Conman5150 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new here, I was wondering if anyone has any info on the guidesman HID spotlight (GMHID) from Menards. I have searched and can't seem to find any info. Is it the same as the Stanley HID0109.


----------



## Benson (Jul 8, 2012)

On the Menards website, it says it's the same manufacturer (Baccus Global), but it looks like the HIDC10, not HID0109.


----------



## Conman5150 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok thanks, does anyone know if there are are other branded versions of the hid0109


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2012)

After a short search, it looks like only Stanley labeled hid0109 are available.


----------



## Conman5150 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok thanks, how do the hid0109 and the hidc10 compare


----------

